# Trenbolone not for me



## yerg (Dec 17, 2011)

sad to say, but i will never run it again... Ive tried using it with my cycles numerous times... 7 or 8 times...  This time i got xanex to help with the anxiety, but there was another problem i was worried about.... I take a medication for depression that works very well.. the tren basically takes any benefit from the antidepressant..  I get the feeling of comming off of the anti-d when running tren.. thought the addition of xanex would help, but its not really taking care of the problem.. sure it helps with overall anxiety, but its screwing up my other medication... This is VERY disappointing to me and it makes me wonder if methyltrienolone would be the same way... Ive heard some bros get similar results from 100mg var daily.. maybe i will try this next.. Its not the end of the world but i am really taking a hit onm my arsenal!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH just sucks.. thought i would share.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2011)

Tren is such a mind fuck. Im on 400mg Tren E and somedays are fine and others are touch and go. I have to constantly remind myself the tren is the problem and ignore my urges to commit homicide. I also think female hormones can play absolute havoc along side tren so Prami (also an anti-depressant) and Arimidex are a must for me.

Maybe try out some Prami. Tons of research showing the anti-depressant effects of it.

Or just use other AAS like you stated.


----------



## UniGlocker (Dec 17, 2011)

*Dittos*

Yerg,

I had to get off of Tren for the exact reason you did.  I take an anti-depressant that works very well and an anti-anxiety med.  Upping the anti-anxiety just didn't cover it.  I always felt an undercurrent of ill-being, and I was never totally able to relax; even if I squatted till I puked and was totally physically wiped out, psychologically the Tren was still working on my brain.  I got off the Tren, and the day after I skipped a scheduled dose I felt 100% better.  I'll never use it again.

Switch to Dianobol; it promotes a sense of well-being and is every bit as anabolic as the Tren.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 17, 2011)

Gears!


----------



## .V. (Dec 17, 2011)

A little bromo (or prami...or caber) along with some a-dex and it shouldn't be a problem.  But as already said...everyone is different.

If anyone just doesn't like it and needs it properly disposed of I actually run a free disposal service for tren... just send it to me and I'll get rid of it.


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 17, 2011)

I like trenE. I only need about 200mg per wk, but for many months. I run it with test and drol or dbol. Cant get drol like back in the syntex time, so dbol is only thing for sure for me. I feel its hard to get dose that is stated on dbol, but I just have to eat a few extra or so to get to where I want to be with dosing. oral tren or dienolone can kick a guys ass hard if not mentally ready. Sorry to sound negative about todays standards on legit dosing, Ive just run into bad luck for a while. But my trenE is dosed close and it can make me crancky for afew days when it peaks. I love tren!!!


----------



## exphys88 (Dec 17, 2011)

No tren for me either bro.  I actually gave quite a bit away because I can never take it.  It made me a little crazy and my bp got out of control.


----------



## D-Lats (Dec 17, 2011)

Bro i feel you. Tren fucks with my mind and body so much! I get waves of intense rage and jealousy followed by remorse and depression. Physically i feel like i could kill with my bare hands lol!! I wont use it any more as im scared of what i might do. Ive gotten out o my truck at stop lights to yell at people that cut me off. I can not go out to the club with my wife cause i will start a fight if someone bumps her. Im an asshole on tren xanax weed perks, nothimg helps,im done with tren.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Dec 18, 2011)

Tren is a hell of a drug. Kind of like that girl that you have awesome sex with but shes bat shit crazy.


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 18, 2011)

Tren for me is the same way as everyone states.I try to control myself but it is hard to do.


----------



## Drudkh (Dec 18, 2011)

What anti-depressant do you take?  I'm on cymbalta and tren doesn't seem to fuck with that.  In my opinion, cymbalta is tits as far as anti-depressants go, so its worth a look anyway.  Nevertheless, just dropping tren probably is the smartest/safest thing.


----------



## FordFan (Dec 18, 2011)

I love tren! Shit makes me want to go bat brain. But i take. 5mg anastrozole and. 1mg prami per day. (I cant take over. 1mg prami or i get sick.)

I like the jacked feeling. You just have to control your rage and let it loose at the gym.


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Dec 18, 2011)

I ran tren for 8 weeks the last cycle and by the 8th week I was ready to coming off the shit. I never got the dreaded night sweats or insomnia but what kills me is
the shortness of breath, high bp and the anxiety towards the end.


----------



## lift2grow (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds like the effects I had with it.  I ran right through 2 bottles of tren e @ 250mg/ ml homebrew.  Mostly at 250mg per week but sometimes 500mg/ week.  On those high weeks I loved the strength that came with it, but the littlest things irritated me, and I could've ripped someone's head off!  I had alot of arguments with the wifey because of it too.  Tren w/ nandrolone and test were just too much for me.  I'm not saying I'd never run it again, but since its among the more expensive gear I'll wait on it for awhile before I ever go back.


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 18, 2011)

I just love Tren!!! LOL... Tren is deff the best fuck in your life, but the bitch is too crazy. But hey I can handle the bitch for 12 weeks no prolem because, I too is a carzy MOFO LMAO!!!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Dec 18, 2011)

so this would be a good thread to ask.... who's selling their extra tren? lol


----------



## yerg (Dec 18, 2011)

^^lol thanks for all the input.. after reading this i would like to try prami and see what happens..lmfao  As i stated above, its really disappointing to me and hate writing it off.. we sill see.  Ill keep all updated if i decide to try running it with prami..


----------



## jimm (Dec 18, 2011)

The stuff is giving me the most intense fucking dreams ever!

Thts in the very few hours it does actually let me sleep ha!


----------



## Powermaster (Dec 18, 2011)

I love the gains and the few sides except for the no sleep at night was a real bitch.


----------



## endurance724 (Dec 18, 2011)

man the only thing tren gives me is insomnia and sometimes night sweats. i also dont respond to tren as other people do, i dno i guess its genetic, but i dont get that blown away amazing feeling of what the compound can do.... 

ive used a buncha diff brands and diff dosages. the one that hit me most was 75mg perday, but right now im using tren 4 @ 400mg per week along with test c @ 300mg per week. right now im using some homebrew.

dieting right now, got a package with total package the one heavy iron used for the uncle z comp. i just find it easier when i have sum1 telling me what to eat and when to eat it lol. so far going great!


----------



## cg89 (Dec 18, 2011)

i took 600mg wk and had 0 side affects other than little insomnia and depression


----------



## Pahlevan (Dec 18, 2011)

This is why I always tell people to run Tren Ace. From my experience it produces less sides and if it fucks with you you can get it out of your system in a couple of days. Also, for some reason Tren E causes more problems than Tren Hex. For long acting Tren hex is the way to go. Most people I know just have a horrible time with Tren E, Not sure why.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

Yerg so you are admitting your a PU**Y?? Lol just kidding man, Tren is funny, some people are not so sensitive to it as others, I can take around 100mg/ed for a period without having to lower the dose while others can barley handle 50mg/ed

Im almost certain you will run it again, its paramount though that any stresses or problems you have in life, are detained, becasue tren will just make them worse! Or seem worse.


----------



## yerg (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, I am a pussy!!! lol Really tren makes me feel like one.. Just really frustrating, but your right i almost for certain will try it again.. Im already looking into other oprions....lmao prami and caber... a good dude here pointed me in the right direction for some.. ill post when i decide to go homicidal..er..i mean...try tren again..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

Use Caber! Prami makes me suicidal and shit! lmao


----------



## .V. (Dec 18, 2011)

yerg said:


> Yes, I am a pussy!!! lol Really tren makes me feel like one.. Just really frustrating, but your right i almost for certain will try it again.. Im already looking into other oprions....lmao prami and caber... a good dude here pointed me in the right direction for some.. ill post when i decide to go homicidal..er..i mean...try tren again..



Then ummm why would you be stopping?  Nothing can take a pounding and come back for more like a pussy.  

Guess I was lucky when I gave it a try.  Nothing but a little bigger, a lot stronger, usually very happy and easy going, slightly less tolerant of stupidity and bullshit but nothing uncontrollable...some night sweats, headaches after sex...but 2 excedrin before starting controls that just fine.  Thought tren dick was an issue for a while, but it was the gram of test along with it that caused the problem... dropped test to 750, used bromo 2x a day, a-dex 0.5mg ED... problem solved.  The walking erection that I prefer to be returned.


----------



## yerg (Dec 18, 2011)

caber it is!!!


----------



## .V. (Dec 18, 2011)

yerg said:


> caber it is!!!



*I like caber* but it's so damn expensive at the pharmacy.  My first script was $1200.00.... but my dose was way too high, and way too often... so one script gave me more than a years supply.  

Bromo costs me $33.00 for a month at the pharmacy.  I can afford that much better.  To me, there is no difference except I'm not allowed to take sudafed with bromo because of the blood pressure, heart rate, and possible psychosis risks.  Without sudafed...it's great...except for the stuffy nose.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

AlldayChemist prices for Caber arnt too bad!


----------



## .V. (Dec 18, 2011)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> AlldayChemist prices for Caber arnt too bad!



I've got this funny idea about having things in the mail or in my house that aren't legal not being the smartest possible choice.  I prefer to go to the doc and buy at the pharmacy when I can.  That would be why at the moment, i'm just on TRT to replace the test that my shriveled nuts can't make, hasn't made in years (medical condition, not AAS related), and my house is clean.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

yerg said:


> ^^lol thanks for all the input.. after reading this i would like to try prami and see what happens..lmfao  As i stated above, its really disappointing to me and hate writing it off.. we sill see.  Ill keep all updated if i decide to try running it with prami..


Dose your Prami first thing AM or you will likely have sleep issues. The first time using Prami don't drive. It can really knock you out for a few hours but some guys it really energizes. This effect is dose dependent in studies.

As soon as you get out of bed use .25-0.3mg Prami. Before bed use 0.5mg-1mg Xanax. Stay positive and keep reminding yourself the Tren is the cause of your aggression.

No carbs the last meal of the night or you will be a furnace and sweat a ton.

Good luck brother.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 18, 2011)

I've never tried prami but had only positive results with caber. No sides to speak of. 

And stay away from Alldaychemist. They are fucking scammers.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

Prami is ideal for this application because it has anti-depressant effects.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

_Prami reduces depression and allows more feelings of pleasure._


*Effects of the dopamine agonist pramipexole on depression, anhedonia and motor functioning in Parkinson's disease.*

Lemke MR, Brecht HM, Koester J, Reichmann H.
Center of Psychiatry and Neurology, Rhine Clinic Bonn, Germany. mr.lemke@lvr.de

Depression affects approximately 45% of all patients with Parkinson's  disease, reduces quality of live independent of motor symptoms and seems  to be underrated and undertreated. Pramipexole shows D(3)- versus  D(2)-receptor preference at cortico-frontal dopamine receptors and  neurotrophic effects which seem to relate to its antidepressant and  anti-anhedonic properties in Parkinson's disease and bipolar depression  found in controlled studies. In the present study, effects of  pramipexole were investigated under routine clinical conditions.  Anhedonia was measured in patients with Parkinson's disease (n=657)  using the self-rated Snaith-Hamilton-Pleasure-Scale (SHAPS-D),  depression was assessed by the observer-rated  Short-Parkinson's-Evaluation Scale (SPES). Anhedonia was present in  45.7% of all patients and in 79.7% of the depressed patients with  Parkinson's disease. Mild depression was present in 47%, moderate to  severe depression in 22% of the patients. *At the end of the study  period of 9 weeks on an average, the mean dosage of pramipexole was  1.0+/-0.6 mg/d (range 0.3 to 4.2). Frequency of depression (moderate to  severe: 6.8%, mild: 37.6%) and anhedonia (25.5%) as well as motor  deficits were significantly reduced during treatment with pramipexole.*  Drop-outs due to adverse events occurred in 3.5%. Future studies should  investigate specificity of anti-anhedonic and antidepressive properties  of pramipexole.

PMID: 16814808 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

*Pramipexole in treatment-resistant depression: a 16-week naturalistic study.*

Lattanzi L, Dell'Osso L, Cassano P, Pini S, Rucci P, Houck PR, Gemignani A, Battistini G, Bassi A, Abelli M, Cassano GB.
Department of Psychiatry, Neurobiology, Pharmacology and Biotechnologies, University of Pisa, Italy. paolo.cassano@psico.med.unipi.it

OBJECTIVE: To assess the antidepressant efficacy and tolerability of  adjunctive pramipexole, a D2-D3 dopamine agonist, in patients with  drug-resistant depression. METHODS: The study sample consisted of  in-patients with major depressive episode, according to the DSM-IV, and  drug resistance. Pramipexole was added to antidepressant treatment with  TCA or SSRI, at increasing doses from 0.375 to 1.0 mg/day. Two  independent response criteria were adopted: a > 50% reduction of the  Montgomery-Asberg Depressive Rating Scale (MADRS) total score and a  score of I or 2 on the Clinical Global Impression scale (CGI-1) at  endpoint. Side-effects were assessed by the Dosage Record Treatment  Emergent Symptom Scale (DOTES). RESULTS: Thirty-seven patients were  enrolled. Of these. 16 had unipolar depression and 21 had bipolar  depression. Six patients dropped out in the first week. Of the 31  patients included in the analyses. 19 completed the 16-week follow-up.  Mean maximal dose of pramipexole was 0.95 mg/day. Mean scores on MADRS  decreased from 33.3 +/- 8.4 at baseline to 13.9 +/- 11.5 at endpoint (p  < 0.001) and the CGI-S decreased from 4.6 +/- 0.8 at baseline to 2.8  +/- 1.3 at endpoint (p < 0.001). At endpoint, 67.7% (21/31) of  patients were responders on MADRS and 74.2% on CGI-I. Of the 37 patients  enrolled, 10 discontinued pramipexole because of adverse events. *CONCLUSIONS:  These preliminary data suggest that pramipexole adjunction to  antidepressant treatment may be effective and well tolerated in patients  with resistant major depression.*

PMID: 12479663 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

Am J Psychiatry 161:564-566, March 2004
© 2004 American Psychiatric Association 
Brief Report


*Preliminary Randomized, Double-Blind,  Placebo-Controlled Trial of Pramipexole Added to Mood Stabilizers for  Treatment-Resistant Bipolar Depression *

Joseph F. Goldberg, M.D., Katherine E. Burdick, Ph.D., and Carrie J. Endick, C.S.W. 

OBJECTIVE: Previous studies suggest that the dopamine agonist  pramipexole may possess antidepressant properties. The authors conducted  a preliminary randomized, placebo-controlled trial to determine the  safety and antidepressant efficacy of pramipexole in treatment-resistant  bipolar depression. METHOD: Twenty-two depressed outpatients with  DSM-IV nonpsychotic bipolar disorder were randomly assigned to receive  placebo or flexibly dosed pramipexole (mean maximum dose=1.7 mg/day,  SD=1.3) added to existing mood stabilizers for 6 weeks. The primary  outcome measure was response, defined as improvement in Hamilton  Depression Rating Scale score of 50% or more over the baseline score;  secondary analyses involved changes in Clinical Global Impression (CGI)  severity scores. RESULTS: More patients given pramipexole (10 [83%] of  12) than patients given placebo (six [60%] of 10) completed the study.  Eight (67%) of 12 patients taking pramipexole and two (20%) of 10 taking  placebo had an improvement of at least 50% in their Hamilton depression  scale scores. The mean percentage of improvement from baseline Hamilton  depression scale scores was greater for patients taking pramipexole  (48%) than for those taking placebo (21%). Mean improvements in CGI  severity were also greater with pramipexole than placebo. No patients  discontinued the study because of adverse events except for one patient  who became hypomanic while taking pramipexole. *CONCLUSIONS:  Pramipexole was a safe and effective antidepressant among patients with  bipolar depression. Larger randomized, controlled trials are needed to  affirm these initial observations.*


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

*Antidepressant effects of pramipexole, a novel dopamine receptor agonist.

*Maj J, Rogóz Z, Skuza G, Kołodziejczyk K.
Institute of Pharmacology, Polish Academy of Sciences, Kraków.

Pramipexole  (2-amino-4,5,6,7-tetrahydro-6-propyl-amino-benzthiazole-dihydrochl  oride), a new dopamine receptor agonist with preference for D3 compared  to D2 and D4 receptors, was tested in rats in respect of its potential  antidepressant activity. In the forced swimming test the drug under  study, given three times in rats, reduced the immobility time. In the  forced swimming test, joint treatment with antidepressants (imipramine,  amitriptyline) and pramipexole evoked a more potent effect than any of  the drugs given alone; however, the locomotor hyperactivity was weaker  after joint administration. Citalopram and fluoxetine, inactive per se  in the forced swimming tests, visibly enhanced the antidepressant-like  effect of pramipexole but, on the other hand, they attenuated the  locomotor hyperactivity evoked by the drug. Repeated treatment with  pramipexole (0.3 or 1 mg/kg, twice daily for 14 days) increased the  locomotor activity measured at 1 h after the last dose. Repeated  administration of pramipexole (as above) potentiated the D-amphetamine-  or quinpirole-induced locomotor hyperactivity. *The obtained results  indicate that, in the tests used, pramipexole evokes effects similar to  those of typical antidepressants and, at the same time, enhances their  activity (the forced swimming test in rats); therefore it may be  regarded as a potential antidepressant drug.*

PMID: 9295183 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## FordFan (Dec 18, 2011)

Prami is strong shit. Be careful and start very low. Like i said above. I can only take .1ml per dose. Anymore and I get very sick.

With that said, i hope to be trying some caber very soon.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

FordFan said:


> Prami is strong shit. Be careful and start very low. Like i said above. I can only take .1ml per dose. Anymore and I get very sick.
> 
> With that said, i hope to be trying some caber very soon.


1ml is a huge dose. 

These days I only use 0.3-0.5mg. Today I used 0.3mg and it's plenty. Years ago I went way higher and it was not worth it IMHO.


----------



## yerg (Dec 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> *Antidepressant effects of pramipexole, a novel dopamine receptor agonist.*
> 
> Maj J, Rogóz Z, Skuza G, Kołodziejczyk K.
> Institute of Pharmacology, Polish Academy of Sciences, Kraków.
> ...


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

*Neuroendocrine and side effect profile of pramipexole, a new dopamine receptor agonist, in humans.*

Schilling JC, Adamus WS, Palluk R.

Human Pharmacology Centre, Boehringer Ingelheim KG, Germany.

The effects and tolerability of pramipexole, a new dopamine D2-receptor  agonist, on prolactin, human growth hormone, thyrotropin, cortisol, and  corticotropin levels were investigated in a randomized, double-blind,  crossover study in 12 healthy volunteers. Single oral doses of 0.1, 0.2,  and 0.3 mg pramipexole and placebo were studied over a period of 24  hours. *Pramipexole decreased serum prolactin levels in a  dose-dependent manner, with a maximum effect after 2 to 4 hours. Serum  levels of human growth hormone were dose-dependently increased; however,  this effect was only significant 2 hours after drug administration.*  Furthermore, a slight increase in serum cortisol levels and a slight  decrease in serum thyrotropin levels was observed. Our findings show for  the first time pharmacodynamic effects of pramipexole after single oral  doses in healthy volunteers. The compound was well tolerated and showed  an endocrine profile similar to other dopamine D2-agonists.

PMID: 1350237 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]


----------



## FordFan (Dec 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 1ml is a huge dose.
> 
> These days I only use 0.3-0.5mg. Today I used 0.3mg and it's plenty. Years ago I went way higher and it was not worth it IMHO.



It was a typo. I think ive got it fixed. I can only handle .1ml


----------



## yerg (Dec 18, 2011)

Good info Heavy! Im not gonna pretend like i understand every word, but im getting the jest of prami.. Many thanks!!!


----------



## Rednack (Dec 18, 2011)

butch up puss


----------



## gearin up (Dec 18, 2011)

great info in this thread. Thanks everyone


----------



## dav1dg90 (Dec 18, 2011)

I told ya Heavy knew his shit on Prami LOL!!!! He is a walking encyclopedia LMAO!!! I prefer Caber though over Prami because I get hit hard with flu like symptoms everytime I take Prami for some reason.


----------



## jimm (Dec 18, 2011)

Does caber posses similar anti depressant effects to prami just wondering as I have caber on way wondering if I should of bought prami?


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 18, 2011)

Heavy,,,did you ever hear that somebody take 2-3g trenbolone a week?

I talk with some IFBB guy and he say guys take 2-3g trenbolone a week.. i cant imagine if this can be true and how hey can handle it! OMFG!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

most I have taken per week is 700mg Tren Ace, and 800mg Tren E


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Dec 18, 2011)

together..wow its really a lot!
me..320mg tren acet. maxx


----------



## benchingover500 (Dec 18, 2011)

I don't get a lot of sides.  I do get horny.  That's the most significant side.  Sometimes I have trouble sleeping, but nothing serious.  It may be because I never ran a tren only cycle.  Do you take animal pak daily?  I do which may help.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Heavy,,,did you ever hear that somebody take 2-3g trenbolone a week?
> 
> I talk with some IFBB guy and he say guys take 2-3g trenbolone a week.. i cant imagine if this can be true and how hey can handle it! OMFG!


The highest I have ever heard of was 1 gram weekly by a reliable source on Tren. This man was stacking the Tren with 1 gram Deca and 1,500mg Test weekly.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Dec 18, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> together..wow its really a lot!
> me..320mg tren acet. maxx




No not together, 2 separate runs


----------



## FordFan (Dec 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The highest I have ever heard of was 1 gram weekly by a reliable source on Tren. This man was stacking the Tren with 1 gram Deca and 1,500mg Test weekly.



This guy had to be a walking milk cow!


----------



## piotrekusa1 (Dec 18, 2011)

I never tried tren but npp fucked me good one time


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 18, 2011)

FordFan said:


> This guy had to be a walking milk cow!


He is a mass monster.


----------



## UniGlocker (Dec 18, 2011)

Drudkh said:


> What anti-depressant do you take?  I'm on cymbalta and tren doesn't seem to fuck with that.  In my opinion, cymbalta is tits as far as anti-depressants go, so its worth a look anyway.  Nevertheless, just dropping tren probably is the smartest/safest thing.


That happens to be the anti-depressant I'm on, and 200mg of TrenE a week kicked Cymbalta + Klonopin's asses; in just 3 doses, or a week and a half.  I never could relax...*ever!*  You guys who can handle it, my hat is off to ya'.  I can't, and I fought too long and too hard to feel like a normal human being again, thanks to the Cymbalta and Klonopin to wreck it by using Tren when there are plenty of other compounds out there that work just as well.


----------



## yerg (Dec 18, 2011)

citalopram 60mg
lisionpril 10mg for bp


----------



## yerg (Dec 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> Dose your Prami first thing AM or you will likely have sleep issues. The first time using Prami don't drive. It can really knock you out for a few hours but some guys it really energizes. This effect is dose dependent in studies.
> 
> As soon as you get out of bed use .25-0.3mg Prami. Before bed use 0.5mg-1mg Xanax. Stay positive and keep reminding yourself the Tren is the cause of your aggression.
> 
> ...


 thanks heavy


----------



## MDR (Dec 18, 2011)

UniGlocker said:


> That happens to be the anti-depressant I'm on, and 200mg of TrenE a week kicked Cymbalta + Klonopin's asses; in just 3 doses, or a week and a half. I never could relax...*ever!* You guys who can handle it, my hat is off to ya'. I can't, and I fought too long and too hard to feel like a normal human being again, thanks to the Cymbalta and Klonopin to wreck it by using Tren when there are plenty of other compounds out there that work just as well.


 
Tren is not for everyone.  Prami or caber helps with the prolactin issues.  I think prami is better, but I have some sides with it, so I'm stuck with caber.  Works pretty well.  If you have existing issues with depression, it can complicate matters.  There is no anti-depressant that works for everyone.  It pretty much comes down to trying different drugs until you find a good match for you.  For some, antidepressant drugs do not work at all.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 18, 2011)

The fact I run 600mg tren E a week, and the only side I have gotten is I don't feel tired on top of my normal insomnia makes me feel like my shit is bunk or the future will be very bad when I feel I can do more cause of lack of sides.


----------



## UniGlocker (Dec 18, 2011)

*Prami?*

Could someone enlighten me?

What is Prami?


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 18, 2011)

UniGlocker said:


> Could someone enlighten me?
> 
> What is Prami?


Let me google that for you


----------



## Hell (Dec 19, 2011)

Caber for me all the way, I love Tren. But if it doesnt agree with you then just dont do it. Try some more NPP or something, plenty of things out there.


----------



## jimm (Dec 19, 2011)

Thresh said:


> The fact I run 600mg tren E a week, and the only side I have gotten is I don't feel tired on top of my normal insomnia makes me feel like my shit is bunk or the future will be very bad when I feel I can do more cause of lack of sides.






Yeah ur shit is defo Bunk!!!!


----------



## pieguy (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah i too like caber .5mg e3d. I don't get any of the anger issues or night sweats. Occasional headache, some insomnia, loss of breath and some increased perspiration. This was at 525mg daily stacked with higher test, so I consider myself lucky.


----------



## weakback (Dec 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Physically i feel like i could kill with my bare hands lol!! I wont use it any more as im scared of what i might do. Ive gotten out of my truck at stop lights to yell at people that cut me off.


 
Dude this is what dbol does to me! I feel this way and have done that before! I dont get none of the sides you guys talk about from tren.Maybe my shit is bunk!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 19, 2011)

Tren doesn't have that "jeckyl and hide" effect on me, but it does make me more irritable. Just take a few breaths and control yourself


----------



## collins (Dec 19, 2011)

firt time i took tren i had night sweats out the ass second time no night sweats but i am feeling alot more anxiety , i thought it was just me but i bet it is the tren. this also may explain why i got out of my car in the middle of the street to have a talk to a guy that honked at me. i think i scared him he took of like a bat outa hell. lol


----------



## Suckapunch (Dec 19, 2011)

Nothing to do with tren, I was just on 3 weeks of methadrol extreme and I felt the same way. Week 3 I was an animal in the gym for like 3 days then I got night sweats, anger was off the charts, trouble sleeping tired all day no appetite and paranoid as fuck. Needles to say I had to stop. I gained 6 pounds so its not that bad. Still feelin shitty tho.


----------



## Acee (Dec 19, 2011)

I stopped, the short of breath was the factor for me


----------



## jimm (Dec 20, 2011)

I though roid rage was a myth...

Untill I tried tren..

tren makes me feel ashough the world is against me, and that I could rip some1s head off without blinking!

It really isn't to be taken lightly and to the numerous people claiming 600 mg upward with no sides HAHSHAHAHAHA :') I can tell you one thing it's deffo not tren ur taking 

funny fuckers!!!!!


----------



## aminoman74 (Dec 20, 2011)

If you can handle it tren can be very good as in fat lost lean mass and streinth as you prob already know.I realy like it if i can keep my cool.


----------



## benchingover500 (Dec 21, 2011)

I think people who have a higher temper threshold may get the roid rage. I have seen logs with a person doing 1400mg a week for prep & I have done 700 mg w/o the rage with legit gear with no rage.  So either we have mastered our mind or we do what we have to do to take it if we want the benefits.


----------



## bigmanjws (Dec 21, 2011)

Dolfan84 said:


> Tren is a hell of a drug. Kind of like that girl that you have awesome sex with but shes bat shit crazy.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm on 75ed right now and no sides really except for the occasional rage and waking up a few times in the night. I'm an asshole anyways so I'm not pointing my finger at tren for me being a Dick


----------



## acemon (Dec 21, 2011)

When does Tren's side effects like anxiety and insomnia start showing themselves?


----------



## Chicknwaffles (Dec 21, 2011)

different for everyone, but a week or two is when i start really "feeling" it..
for tren acetate anyway.. not sure bout enanthate


----------



## AkaMr.AK (Dec 21, 2011)

acemon said:


> When does Tren's side effects like anxiety and insomnia start showing themselves?



For me, about the third week and by week 7 I can't take the shit anymore.


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 21, 2011)

adwal99 said:


> Let me google that for you


 

I love this link!

However, i am doing 50mg Tren Ace every day and i am really getting no sides.  I am thinking of upping it to 100mgs but i am dealing with some water retention first.


----------



## Gulfcoastgorilla (Dec 22, 2011)

Tren=assault charges


----------



## acemon (Dec 22, 2011)

When do you start to feel the positive effects of tren acetate?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

3 weeks I have all the sides on Ace and my body starts changing.


----------



## KUVinny (Dec 22, 2011)

Tren gives me acne in unusual places, like around the elbow and behind the earlobe. And often they are subcutaneous cysts so no white heads form.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 22, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> 3 weeks I have all the sides on Ace and my body starts changing.



Heavy do you then start cycling it out with other stuff and then back to it?  Like 8 weeks tren and then replace with equipoise for 6-8 and tehn back or something like that?


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 22, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> Heavy do you then start cycling it out with other stuff and then back to it?  Like 8 weeks tren and then replace with equipoise for 6-8 and tehn back or something like that?


Tren is rough on me but I find Prami first thing AM helps with mood. Sleep aids help with insomnia and even HGH helps with insomnia so I usually just try to run it as long as I can but I usually tap out after 3-6 weeks. I think I'm on week 4 now and my sleep is getting more and more disrupted. Might have to call it quits soon.

I think I need to give my body a break. Right now I'm a little worn out. Might be time for a cruise =( 

I have added 15 lbs or so in the last month blasting. I can still see abs.


----------



## .V. (Dec 22, 2011)

Chicknwaffles said:


> not sure bout enanthate


  It's really kicking by week 5.  But sides...nah, not so bad.


----------



## Digitalash (Dec 22, 2011)

I can barely sleep on test, tren is probably gonna be a nightmare when I get around to it lol


----------



## adwal99 (Dec 22, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> I can barely sleep on test, tren is probably gonna be a nightmare when I get around to it lol


Lol i feel the same way, i wake up hot as F sometimes in the middle of the night after an intense dream.  all i wanna do is just get it in with the wife but she's asleep


----------



## acemon (Dec 22, 2011)

So Tren is kind of like a bull....or a bad ass bitch....you hold on for as long as you can. I am both curious and scared of what effects it would have on me. Interesting...


----------



## Hell (Dec 22, 2011)

Nothing compares to tren, it is the shit!!


----------



## Rednack (Dec 22, 2011)

acemon said:


> So Tren is kind of like a bull....or a bad ass bitch....you hold on for as long as you can. I am both curious and scared of what effects it would have on me. Interesting...


Get you some tren ace and pin 50mg ed and hold on..


----------



## antonoverlord (Dec 22, 2011)

adwal99 said:


> Lol i feel the same way, i wake up hot as F sometimes in the middle of the night after an intense dream. all i wanna do is just get it in with the wife but she's asleep


 
tren makes me feel like this all day long it gets real bad wanna fuck any girl i c


----------



## collins (Dec 22, 2011)

if you cant take tren what do you use in its place


----------



## collins (Dec 22, 2011)

i love the way it takes off water weight and fat but gives me one hell of a head ache. anybody else get bad headaches from tren?


----------



## jarhead9742 (Dec 22, 2011)

no headaches but i just finished my first and last run of tren.  that stuff made me absolutely batshit crazy.  paranoid as fuck and depressed all the time.  i could handle the nightsweats and insomnia but the psychological effects are simply not worth it. dont get me wrong, i made some sick gains with this cycle but the sides are just way too intense.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 22, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> Tren gives me acne in unusual places, like around the elbow and behind the earlobe. And often they are subcutaneous cysts so no white heads form.



Same


ThreSh


----------



## Kirk B (Dec 24, 2011)

fuck I realy wanted to try Tren E too now all I hear is horror story's


----------



## Thresh (Dec 24, 2011)

Kirk B said:


> fuck I realy wanted to try Tren E too now all I hear is horror story's



I think the sides are fine. I guess I don't really get them though.


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 29, 2011)

i have not had any really bad sides at 50mg a day, little bit of hot flashes at night are about it, i am moving up to 100 mgs a day now to see what happens.  
Just as an FYI: This is homebrewed Tren Acetate.


----------



## jay_steel (Dec 29, 2011)

Tren messed me up to. I ran

50mg Winny Tabs- ED
100mg Test P EOD
Tren E 250 monday and thur

Went fine and got INCREDIBLE gains off the winny and test... Then Tren E kicked in and all my lifts went out of control and my mind set was all way stable, but my lipids got bad, high blood pressure, and horrible face acne. The bad thing with Tren E is its in your system for a while and if you have bad sides off of it, its going to keep on kicking even after you stop. The stuff made me feel amazing though.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 29, 2011)

Thresh said:


> Same
> 
> 
> ThreSh



yup sucks ass thats why I got some accutane on the way


----------



## Thresh (Dec 30, 2011)

longworthb said:


> yup sucks ass thats why I got some accutane on the way



Accutane should only be used as a last result. That stuff is more dangerous than any steroid. 


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 30, 2011)

So how much difference is there between Tren A and Tren E?


----------



## yerg (Dec 30, 2011)

Man i wasnt inteding to steer guys away from tren.. Its not for me or many others, but if u can handle the sides, diet, and train right.. holy shit the possabilities seem to be endless with this compound.. and i must say that i havent completely wrote it off as i had originally had done.. heavy has opened my eyes a little in that maybe the use of prami or caber might help.. I dont expect NO SIDES... I just want to be able to handle them....


----------



## KUVinny (Dec 31, 2011)

longworthb said:


> yup sucks ass thats why I got some accutane on the way



I had considered that as well, but for now will just deal with it. These are not simple pimples though, but more like ingrown/cysts. Alternating benzoyl peroxide and hydrocortisone seems to help shrink it quicker but they still linger a long time.


----------



## FrankJames (Dec 31, 2011)

to answer my own question from SteroidAbuse.com
*Trenbolone*

There are many powerful anabolic androgenic steroids at our disposal and many carry with them powerful characteristics but if there is one steroid that stands above the all the rest in terms of raw power it is without question Trenbolone. As evident by its original intent Trenbolone was developed largely for the purpose of beefing up livestock and to this day Finaplix pellets (Fina) a veterinary cattle implant are used to for this purpose as they are comprised of the Trenbolone hormone. As its availability has always been high, Trenbolone has been a favorite of many athletes for decades but owes much of its popularity to what is commonly referred to as the Golden Age of Bodybuilding (1970’s) as it was a favorite then as now in bodybuilding circles. One thing that makes Tren, as it is commonly known so popular is its versatility; most anabolic steroids can serve a multitude of functions but most have a primary role best served for bulking or cutting. In the case of Trenbolone we have one of the few steroids that serve all purposes equally well, from bulking and cutting to increasing strength, providing hardness and everything in-between. 
*Trenbolone 101:*

Trenbolone is a 19-nor class steroid; meaning the testosterone molecule has been structurally altered in the 19th position and provides an anabolic and androgenic punch quite unlike any other. As by its nature Trenbolone is 500 times as anabolic and 500 times as androgenic as testosterone and as you understand testosterone is a powerful hormone in its own right, that should give you an idea of how truly powerful Tren is. 
As a powerful anabolic androgenic steroid, like testosterone Trenbolone greatly increases the body’s natural production of IGF 1 to an even larger degree than testosterone. As its IGF 1 inducing is great so is its ability to bind to the androgen receptors in the body, thereby promoting growth and even fat-loss; Trenbolone is one of the few anabolic steroids that can boast direct fat-burning qualities. By these qualities Tren has the ability to improve cellular repair ten-fold and as regeneration and repair is the key to growth, strength and preservation this factor alone makes it the ultimate. 
As powerful as the previous traits have been there is one of even greater importance that truly allows Trenbolone to stand alone. It should be fairly obvious, cattle farmers who administer Finaplix to their herd are not having their cattle exercise and lift weight yet the increase in their cattle’s muscle tissue is phenomenal. The reason is simple; Trenbolone greatly increases nutrient efficiency or “Feed Efficiency.” This simply means each nutrient you consume becomes more powerful, its worth is increased and its efficiency greatly enhanced; that 50g of protein you just consumed just became more valuable than 200g. 
Beyond these traits, like many other anabolic androgenic steroids, only to a far greater degree, Trenbolone greatly increases nitrogen retention in the muscles as well as red blood cell production and mass; two qualities apt for promoting growth and performance. Further, like testosterone, Tren greatly reduces the flow of muscle destroying hormones such as cortisol and by this trait and all others it is easy to see why Trenbolone is the most powerful and efficient anabolic androgenic steroid of all time. 
*The Benefits of Trenbolone:*

The benefits of Trenbolone use are truly great and vast; there is truly no steroid that can provide such benefits to such a large degree, especially when coupled with testosterone, which is very important when Trenbolone is being used. Those who use Trenbolone can expect massive gains in strength and size and as Tren does not aromatize water retention is nil meaning the gains will in-fact be pure muscle tissue. Further, by its very nature Trenbolone will increase strength far beyond most other anabolic steroids and as the muscle tissue built that accompanies this strength will largely be more permanent than with other steroids this truly makes it a remarkable steroid. Many competitive bodybuilders and power lifters make Trenbolone a staple in their gaining and bulking cycles and as they are epitome of size and strength that should give you a good idea of this steroids importance; however, the benefits stretch far beyond size and strength.
As Trenbolone is perfect for bulking it is equally perfect for cutting and leaning out. One of the most important factors regarding leaning out is holding onto existing muscle mass; if you’re dieting and losing vast amounts of muscle tissue you’re going in the wrong direction. With its potent anabolic and androgenic nature Tren is the perfect steroid for preservation of tissue but equally important is in its ability to actually directly promote body-fat reduction; most steroids hold traits that are similar but not in such a direct and powerful way. 
Hardening and vascularity is where Trenbolone really begins to shine; as all its traits and benefits are truly great, perhaps its effect on the appearance of a well-toned physique is its best yet. For many years competitive bodybuilders have used this steroid in an effort to create a dryer harder look and Tren will provide this more so than any steroid; coupled with increased vascularity, partly in thanks to the massive buildup of red blood cells and you have a physique of extreme muscular development. Further, it should be noted, anabolic steroids such as Masteron and Halotestin can also provide such a hardened look however, with Tren, as it will aid in dissipating fat the effects can be gained from a higher starting body-fat percentage. The hardening effect is so powerful it’s not uncommon for many bodybuilders to forgo Masteron and Halotestin altogether during a contest cycle as there is often no need. 
*The Side-Effects of Trenbolone:*

All medications, steroidal and non-steroidal alike carry with them possible negative and adverse side-effects; Trenbolone makes no exception but the truth remains, while most anabolic steroid side-effects are often highly overstated, Trenbolone can be one of the harsher compounds in many individuals. Individual response and sensitivity always comes into play and it is impossible to predict where you’ll fall. Some will supplement with Trenbolone for years and years and never have a problem; some will be so sensitive a mere one injection puts them down for the count. 
Some of the most common side-effects of Trenbolone are hair-loss, acne and high blood pressure; other common side-effects largely associated with anabolic steroids due to estrogen conversion such as bloat and water retention are non-existent here due to no aromatase effect; however, unfortunately we’re not out of the water. As Trenbolone does not aromatize many assume Gynecomastia is of little concern, this isn’t so. As a powerful Progestin this can lead to an even worse case of Gynecomastia but typically only in very sensitive individuals. Nevertheless, almost all who supplement with an aromatase inhibitor such as Letrozole or Arimidex will combat all progesterone effects successfully. 
There is one side-effect that is absolutely guaranteed in all men who supplement with Trenbolone and it is natural testosterone suppression; of course this means shrunken testicles. Trenbolone will shut your natural production down and hard, make no mistake and that is one of the many reasons but the most important reason of all as why you must supplement with some form of exogenous testosterone. 
While most of the above side-effects are very rare there are a few that are very common and in many cases guaranteed. Those who use Trenbolone can normally expect at least one of these effects, such as; insomnia, night sweats, rapid heart rate, anxiety and a loss of libido when the dose is too high. 
*Types of Trenbolone:*

Trenbolone is most commonly found with the Acetate ester attached and is the advised preferred form of many; however, Trenbolone-Enanthate is also very common but not as powerful on a milligram for milligram basis. The third most common form is Parabolan or Trenbolone-Hex (Tren- hexahydrobenzylcarbonate.) Legitimate Parabolan is no longer manufactured although some underground labs still carry their own line of Tren-Hex. Nevertheless most will find Tren-Hex to be pointless and provide no added benefit over the Acetate or Enanthate versions. 
As the Acetate form is the most powerful due to the majority of the compounds mass being the active hormone it also possesses other traits superior to its brothers. Most importantly, if side-effects become more than you can bear, as Trenbolone-Acetate has a half-life of only 3 days you can discontinue use and be back to normal overnight. Further, although it must be injected every other day for proper results it is much easier to maintain stability with this practice as opposed to only 1 or 2 injections per week. Regardless of the form you choose, while Trenbolone-Acetate is the most efficient form any Trenbolone will always be better than none. 
*Trenbolone Cycles & Doses:*

All Trenbolone cycles are best suited when stacked with testosterone; regardless of bulking or cutting testosterone is imperative and will further make the gains and progression all the more worthwhile. For most 8 weeks of Trenbolone use will be the normal range with 12 weeks being the max but only with veteran users who understand how their body reacts. While the dosing may vary most will find 50mg every other day throughout the steroids use to be perfect and often as high as they’ll ever need to go. While 50mg every other day is very common and generally the safest bet when the hormone is used 100mg every other day is fairly common in bodybuilding circles with 100mg everyday being the max used but normally reserved for the end of a contest prep cycle. 
While there are many options from which to choose, Trenbolone stacks well with most all anabolic androgenic steroids. Many find a stack of Testosterone, Trenbolone and Dianabol to be the perfect bulking combo with Testosterone, Trenbolone and Winstrol to be a perfect cutting cycle. In any case, bulking or cutting, many will supplement with a low dose of T-3 even when bulking as Trenbolone use can lower natural T-3 levels to a degree. Is the T-3 supplementation absolutely necessary? No but it will keep your thyroid levels in proper function and provide you with even greater results. 
Regardless of the purpose behind your Trenbolone use post cycle therapy (PCT) is imperative once the total cycle ends, regardless if it ends with Trenbolone the final week of the cycle or not. Most will find their standard PCT of hCG, Clomid and/or Nolva to be effective but many will need to extend the duration a little more than if a simpler cycle was used such as that of a testosterone and Dianabol only stack.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 31, 2011)

KUVinny said:


> I had considered that as well, but for now will just deal with it. These are not simple pimples though, but more like ingrown/cysts. Alternating benzoyl peroxide and hydrocortisone seems to help shrink it quicker but they still linger a long time.



Yup same as what I've been getting. there really deep and hurt like a bitch. I tried the nizoral for awhile and it seemed to help but not enough


----------



## senior316 (Jan 1, 2012)

In my personal experience, I believe Tren A is very unpredictable for different guys. I've run vet grade as little as 75 eod on my first cycles and as much as 100+ ed of my own homebrew. Currently on the 5th week of Tren A 100+ed, 3rd week 40 dbol ed, and 3rd week 500 decca. The first 2weeks of tren only, I leaned out enough that I picked up the last 2 of my 6 pack (no cardio or ab work) and my weight only dropped by 5lbs. More vascular, fuller and more dense but muscle pumps would almost shut down a workout. Some night sweats and alot more intensity and focus in general. However, appetite went down, a little shorter of breath and more headaches. With the addition of dbol and decca, weight came back up 12lbs, strength continues to rise but the pumps are alot easier to handle now. I did add another 2000 calories and the lean effect continues even with the decca/dbol.


----------



## collins (Jan 21, 2012)

*12 week cycle*

made it to 12 weeks and took tren on the last 8, im actually glad its over, cant breath worth a fuck, feel like shit and anxiety is running high. all i want to do is lay in bed and fuck. think im going to drop tren and run test for two more weeks and the start pct.  oh, test e 800mg per week and 300 mg of tren e.


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 21, 2012)

Even tho my breathing is shit on Tren, I fucking love everything about it.


----------



## yerg (Jan 21, 2012)

Ill be trying tren* again... *But i have some prolactin meds comming from a good source..


----------



## ihatethesesns (Jan 21, 2012)

Just ending my 5th week and I have to say I will really think twice about using it again. The mood swings are crazy. It seemed to be getting worse with each day. I started out running 100 EOD and after 3 days of considering stopping the tren I decided to try running 50 ED. This has seem to help a lot, but ED pinning gets to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 21, 2012)

ihatethesesns said:


> Just ending my 5th week and I have to say I will really think twice about using it again. The mood swings are crazy. It seemed to be getting worse with each day. I started out running 100 EOD and after 3 days of considering stopping the tren I decided to try running 50 ED. This has seem to help a lot, but ED pinning gets to be a pain in the ass.



It's worth it though brother. Trust me, you want to keep your blood labels as stable as possible on god's juice.

The ends justify the means for me though, but damn the headaches.


Someone else mentioned cystic acne. I'm going through this myself right now. Fucker is almost 2 inches. Only tren...


----------



## Thresh (Jan 22, 2012)

GreatWhiteTruth said:


> It's worth it though brother. Trust me, you want to keep your blood labels as stable as possible on god's juice.
> 
> The ends justify the means for me though, but damn the headaches.
> 
> ...



Yes sir I got shit like that going. It sucks. Use a slin pin to puncher them.  


5"10
193lbs
BF = around 13% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## adwal99 (Jan 22, 2012)

damn im glad i dont get that


----------



## bjg (Jan 22, 2012)

i read an article about tren experimentation on rats and it confirms that it causes genetic alteration and chromosomal alterations + many bad side effects...


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 22, 2012)

bjg said:


> i read an article about tren experimentation on rats and it confirms that it causes genetic alteration and chromosomal alterations + many bad side effects...


Post up a link or the cited article brother.


----------



## bjg (Jan 22, 2012)

SIDE EFFECTS OF TREN STEROIDS


Mar 8, 2011 | By Tomas Linnaeus

Photo Credit watch your weight image by Keith Frith from <a href='http://www.fotolia.com'>Fotolia.com</a>
The slang phrase "tren steroids" refers to use of trenbolone, a performance-enhancing drug invented in 1963 says "Advances in Environmental Biology.” This veterinary medication increases muscle size and caloric appetite in animals. Readily available, athletes such as body builders and weight lifters use tren steroids to enhance their physique and improve their strength. These drugs alter the body's natural testosterone system which is responsible for development and growth. Trenbolone is considerably more potent than testosterone, but it can cause both short-term reactions and long-term effects.
GENETIC DAMAGE
A 2007 report described in the journal "Advances in Environmental Biology" tested the effects of tren steroids on human lymphocytes, or white blood cells. These cells, maintained in a petri dish culture, are rarely abnormal. Yet, the addition of trenbolone produced a dramatic increase in the number of abnormal cells. This increase represents a change in chromosomal structure. Most cells experiencing such a change die off. Yet surviving cells can cause genetic changes in the host and the offspring.
Video: How To Get Abs Get A Ripped Body And Six Pack Abs This Shocking Video Shows You How! SixPackShortcuts.com
Sponsored Links
PHYSICAL CHANGE
A 2007 study by H. K. Hotchkiss presented in the periodical "Toxicology Letters" looked at the impact of trenbolone in female rats. Fetuses exposed to tren steroids prior to birth displayed delayed puberty and deformed genitals. Trenbolone causes similar physical changes in male rats. A 2002 report in "Toxicological Sciences" showed that tren steroids shrank the adrenal gland. This study also indicated that trenbolone was far more effective when administered through the skin than by the mouth. This finding may explain why body builders typically use tren steroids in home-made transdermal preparations, says “Toxicology Letters.”
CHEMICAL CHANGE
A 1999 experiment offered in the "Journal of Animal Science" assessed the lipid content of steer meat. Lipids include natural chemicals like fats, vitamins and sterols. Cholesterol is a lipid of particular interest due to its potential role in heart disease. Trenbolone pellets are often implanted into steers to increase their growth. Such implants, unfortunately, increase the cholesterol content present in steak. People may also absorb steroid additives directly from steak as well, says the "Journal of Animal Science.”
BEHAVIORAL CHANGE
Two reports described by the "International Programme on Chemical Safety" observed changes in behavior induced by tren steroids. Male and female rats were given active metabolites of trenbolone: 17-alpha-trenbolone or 17-beta-trenbolone. Males, but not females, exhibited drug-induced behavioral changes. These rats frequently salivated and consumed more food than controls.
IMMUNE SUPPRESSION
A 2007 investigation in the "Journal of Toxicology and Environmental Health" evaluated the effects of tren steroids on the immune system. Male rats received either trenbolone, testosterone, or saline. A delayed-type hypersensitivity test measured immune function. For this test, a potential allergen is placed under the skin, and the appearance of a rash within 72 hours indicates a positive reaction. A positive reaction indicates normal immunity. Rats given tren steroids showed less rash relative to those given either testosterone or saline.
Ask a Dr: Side Effects A Doctor Will Answer You Now! A Question is Answered Every 9 Sec. Health.JustAnswer.com/Side-Effects
Brain Training Games Improve memory with scientifically designed brain exercises. Brain Games & Brain Training - Lumosity
Better Than Coffee Start your day with a source of natural energy from Primal Force. Primal Force Supplements from Dr. Al Sears | CoQ10, Energy, Weight Loss and more


Read more: Side Effects Of Tren Steroids | LIVESTRONG.COM


----------



## Usealittle (Jan 22, 2012)

I know iv posted this before but tren kills me.... At112.5mg wk I got everyside other then  milky tits.... My skin way nasty oily, zits where allover and huge and couldn't get a hardon to say my life. Yes I was running test with it.....

Tren... I'll never run again.


----------



## GreatWhiteTruth (Jan 22, 2012)

Thresh said:


> Yes sir I got shit like that going. It sucks. Use a slin pin to puncher them.



Not a bad idea. I almost did with an 18g one time because it hurt so bad. Almost. It usually takes 2-3 days for them to disappear and they come one by one. I still love Tren!


----------



## ((Vibe)) (Jan 23, 2012)

yerg said:


> citalopram 60mg
> lisionpril 10mg for bp



I'd highly recommend switching over to escitalopram as the literature suggests it is vastly superior to citalopram.  

Also, escitalopram is overdosed in general.  You get almost the same amount of sert saturation from 5mg's as you do from 10 mg's.  Just something to keep in mind if you decide to switch.


----------



## devomvp (Jan 23, 2012)

Yea I agree tren e does mess with ur mind and cause u to make bad  decisions, if u can't control ur anger then tren is not for u. It's no worth hurting  anyone physically or emotionally bec some things u can't take back.


----------

